# [SOLVED] Unable to get in to secure websites...



## shaheer41 (Jun 5, 2009)

I am using Acer 4920 laptop with Vista Home premium and I am not able to login to any of the sites like gmail,yahoo mail,orkut,facebook,hotmail etc... And I cant use the IM also(Google talk).The error mesage from inernet explorer is "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" and From mozilla "Network Timeout" and from chrome "Error 7 (net::ERR_TIMED_OUT): The operation timed out."But i can go to google and such websites.


I have tried all ways like reseting Internet explorer,tried in mozilla and google chrome,system restore to the factory settings,uninstalling windows updates,removing McAfee,turned of windows firewall,turned of user account control,safe mode,cleanboot with microsoft services and I even tried formatting my c drive an reloaded vista...still no good...I checked the proxy setings also.. it is configured to obtain ip addres automatically... I conatced my ISP and they didnt help.....And I checked the host file also....Some thing from my computr is blocking it.....I suspect it is something related to the network configurarion....And am not very good with that......Am really fed up with the issue.. can anyone help me please....
Thanks Shaheer...


----------



## shaheer41 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to get in to secure websites...*

Thank god...the problem is fixed....
I checked another computer with the same modem and I wondered still I am having the same issue....I called my ISP and they send me a techie to me and he found that my modem was a faulty one....He replaced it and every thing is working fine now... I have spend two entire days with this issue......The techie is a million worth to me now.....
Thanks Shaheer...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Unable to get in to secure websites...*

Thanks for posting your solution. I'll mark this thread as solved. :smile:


----------

